# Bulova 2633.10 Sticking At Date Changeover



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

I realise this is a quartz and not quite what this subforum is about but I still reckon this is the best place to ask. ;-)

I have a 1981 Bulova 'Accutron' quartz watch containing a Bulova 2633.10 movement (prefixed by "5PO" if it's important). It keeps good time in general but has begun to stick around the date changeover at midnight. A fresh battery reduces the incidence of this occurence but it reoccurs quite quickly.

It looks to me as if the mechanical aspects of the movement needs cleaning. Is this likely to be correct and, if so, can anyone do it? In theory the easiest thing to do would be to swap out the movement but of course Bulova 2633.10 movements don't grow on trees.

As an alternative, would forcing it on a pulse tester be likely to improve it or to kill it?

Thanks to anyone aho can help with this.


----------

